# Desperately Need Some Advice!!!



## AB (Sep 12, 2004)

Hey everybody, Well, it's been a while since I've last been on here, but I really need some advice. I finished Mike's tapes at the end of January and have really seen some improvement. I've been going on car trips, plane rides, etc with less and less worry about my stomach. After a particularly good car ride a few weeks ago, I was feeling so confident that I was finally really starting to get my life under control. I'm back in school, and I felt life was great. Almost immediately after this feeling, about a day later, things starting going dow hill. All the old voices have started coming back, telling me that I can't do these things anymore. I've started getting panicky feelings again. I'm supposed to get married in 2 and a half months, and the planning's been going so well for me. Now, all of a sudden, the thought of picking out a dress is making my stomach churn, my breathing more rapid, and my confidence is dwaning. I've been putting it off, but I know I won't be able to do it for much longer, and I'm scared I won't be able to do it. I've even gotten to the point where I decided to start Mike's tapes over again last Thursday. I really need some advice on what to do. I also have Toward Inner Peace. Should I maybe try those instead this time? Please help. I don't want this to escalate any futher. I really need help!! Thanks for listening.-AB


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi AB -I spoke with Michael Mahoney about your concerns, and he said that perhaps you did too much too quickly - many patients when they begin to feel better, they become very active doing many things they used to prior to having IBS, and then the mind armies set in - you have shown that you can feel better, and you will continue to improve once again.Mike says to hold off on the Towards Inner Peace for now, and to relisten to the IBS Audio Program again from the beginning for the first 40 days - this should top off your emotional energies and get you back on track - by the time you are on day 40, you should be feeling better hopefully, and let us know how you are doing. At that time Mike will have some suggestions to follow depending upon if you are feeling better then, or if you are still having difficulties.Just be patient with yourself, and know that you felt better before and you can feel that way again and you will!!!All the best to you - keep in touch and let us know how you are doing after the 40 days.


----------



## AB (Sep 12, 2004)

Hey Marilyn,Thanks for getting back to me so quickly, and please thank Michael for the advice. I will definitely follow his advice and get back to you after the 40 days are up. I know I can beat this thing! I just know it!! His help and his CD's have and, as I hope, will continue to be a tremendous hope and help. Thanks again, and I'll be speaking to you soon. Hopefully, with nothing but good news. Until later. Be well.-AB


----------



## AB (Sep 12, 2004)

Hey Marilyn, Well, I just finished off Day 40. I'm feeling better than when I started, but I still would like some advice for keeping myself going. I'm getting married in 4 weeks and has started to get really anxious about it. I'm not afraid of the getting married part. I love my fiance and can't wait to spend the rest of my life with him. My fear stems from all those people watching me as a I walk down the aisle and the what if's... What if I have to go to the bath-room during the ceremony, etc. Does Mike have any advice or regiment I can do with the tapes from now until the wedding? Advice would be greatly appreciated.-AB


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi AB - Congrats on your upcoming wedding!! Whoohoo!







Mike says since you are feeling better now than when you started, to continue on through the program schedule as best as you can - given you will most likely be involved with your pre-wedding plans, your schedule may be hectic - so just listen continuing on with the schedule as best as you can. Your subconscious mind is laying the foundation, but now with the added stressors of a wedding keep in mind that almost EVERY bride is in a certain mind-set of worry and stress - and what is going to happen is the program sessions allow your subconscious mind to deal with the MOST pressing thing on your mind/in your life right now. If you stop for a minute, and write down all your fears on paper in long-hand, then next to it you can imagine the worst that could happen and how you would deal with it. Then imagine going through the day with no mishaps and concentrating on enjoying it. When you listen to the sessions, your subconscious mind takes that info and applies what is the best thing for you - to keep you safe. We have had a few weddings with folks who have done Mike's program, and they all came through the day with NO IBS problems at all!!!The mind can only focus on one thing at a time for 45 seconds, and Mike says, unless you restimulate that thought, it fades. If you get that thought (the "oh no, here it (IBS) comes thought") put your mind on something else immediately - this has happened to me a few times, and in the "back of my mind" I said to myself (not on a real conscious level, but as I said, sort of in the back of my mind), "I don't have time for this now - or I'm not having this problem" and it went away within seconds.You CAN do this! You CAN have an IBS free wedding - you may want to do the relaxation session 1 (or your favorite session) the morning of or just prior to the ceremony if it is possible for an emotional "top-up" as Mike calls it. If you rather not continue on the schedule due to things getting hectic, then just listen to your favorite session or the one you think most appropriate to your situation (Session 1 = relaxation, session 2 = IBS symptoms and urgency, etc.)Also, Mike says you can listen to two sessions in one day if you keep them 6 hours apart - so if you feel the need you could listen upon awakening, then mid-day or at night - just as long as the listenings are 6 hours apart - this may help you cope as the time gets nearer.But the main thing is to focus on the memories, the fun times, your fella, and not the IBS.If you need any more encouragement, just feel free to let me know - and you can email me as well. Mike sends his best wishes for a great wedding! Keep us posted if you need extra help - and hope this does help you through your journey to healing - and your new journey of life!! xxAll the best!


----------

